
A Gorgeous Guide to the First Wave of Personal Computers - miles
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9k8a57/a-gorgeous-guide-to-the-first-wave-of-personal-computers
======
miles
I would normally have submitted the creator's website[0], but in this case, it
is less informative and usable than the Vice writeup.

[0] [https://www.docubyte.com/works/i-am-a-
computer/](https://www.docubyte.com/works/i-am-a-computer/)

